# Tied up a few more this morning



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 26, 2009)

Mostly experimenting. I did tie up a couple of the ones I think looks sorta like a cricket and some of the black and yellow both of which have been driving the gills crazy. Hope to give them a test this afternoon with the kids.


----------



## Jim (Jun 26, 2009)

looking good Joe!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 26, 2009)

Lookin' good! 8)


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 26, 2009)

nice'ns. so how hard is it to tie those? looks pretty teedious (sp?)


----------



## ben2go (Jun 26, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## Andy (Jun 26, 2009)

NICE! The 2 white ones in the middle, if you done the body in black/brown with a black jig head, and tied something to resemble legs on it, it would look alot like a helgramite. Not sure if you have them in your area, just an idea.

Good luck with 'em.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 27, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> nice'ns. so how hard is it to tie those? looks pretty teedious (sp?)



Not as hard as you would think. I just started a few weeks ago and it is really fun... once you catch a fish on something you made you are hooked for sure!


----------



## shamoo (Jun 28, 2009)

Good job Dude. =D>


----------

